# Which Piranha Should I Get?



## twenty6yogirls (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello All, I am not new to this site, nor the piranha keeping hobby. I have a single female red belly in a 65gal tank right now that I want to sell (about 5yo at 6.5 - 7inches any takers?) and replace her with a Serra. She is just too shy for me. So my question is out of the two piranhas in the pole which one should I get if I am looking for an aggressive pretty serra? I have a budget, as well as limited stock that aquascapeonline has to offer right now. If you know of another similarly priced serra that is more aggressive please tell me. Thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

I Voted Sanchezi, I find them interesting and can be nice little finger chasers.
How did you sex your RBP?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Definately S.Hollandi


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't even think there's true hollandi...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

jp80911 said:


> I don't even think there's true hollandi...










Sad but true: http://www.opefe.com/hollandi.html


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

you mention you wanted a cheaper, my guess is a juvie Maculatus, i love mine


----------



## twenty6yogirls (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks for the input fellas! I know there is not a "true hollandi". However, it looks pretty and it seems outgoing enough for me. (more outgoing than RBP) I have been wanting a purple spilo forever now, but they aren't in stock at aquascape. I was also unsure as to whether a sanchezi/spilo would get to a nice size and be aggressive. Do they tend to stay and hide in a corner of the tank? Or swim about almost without fear? A friend of mine has an elongatus, and it is known to be aggressive, however he mostly sits in the corner of the tank and hides until people subside.

I sexed my RBPs when they would serenade. The male was obviously chasing the female while she was building a nest in the corner of the tank. they never did mate though, and she ended up attacking him and bit his tail and dorsal fins clean off. He is now in a recovery tank, not looking too good, will probably die. So I want to sell the female, and get a serra. The male was/is beautiful. 8inches in length, amazing specimen.

Juve maculatus? Are they aggressive/outgoing? How big would it get? thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

twenty6yogirls said:


> thanks for the input fellas! I know there is not a "true hollandi". However, it looks pretty and it seems outgoing enough for me. (more outgoing than RBP) I have been wanting a purple spilo forever now, but they aren't in stock at aquascape. I was also unsure as to whether a sanchezi/spilo would get to a nice size and be aggressive. Do they tend to stay and hide in a corner of the tank? Or swim about almost without fear? A friend of mine has an elongatus, and it is known to be aggressive, however he mostly sits in the corner of the tank and hides until people subside.
> 
> I sexed my RBPs when they would serenade. The male was obviously chasing the female while she was building a nest in the corner of the tank. they never did mate though, and she ended up attacking him and bit his tail and dorsal fins clean off. He is now in a recovery tank, not looking too good, will probably die. So I want to sell the female, and get a serra. The male was/is beautiful. 8inches in length, amazing specimen.
> 
> Juve maculatus? Are they aggressive/outgoing? How big would it get? thanks!


The male builds the nest as far as I know.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

twenty6yogirls said:


> thanks for the input fellas! I know there is not a "true hollandi". However, it looks pretty and it seems outgoing enough for me. (more outgoing than RBP) I have been wanting a purple spilo forever now, but they aren't in stock at aquascape. I was also unsure as to whether a sanchezi/spilo would get to a nice size and be aggressive. Do they tend to stay and hide in a corner of the tank? Or swim about almost without fear? A friend of mine has an elongatus, and it is known to be aggressive, however he mostly sits in the corner of the tank and hides until people subside.
> 
> I sexed my RBPs when they would serenade. The male was obviously chasing the female while she was building a nest in the corner of the tank. they never did mate though, and she ended up attacking him and bit his tail and dorsal fins clean off. He is now in a recovery tank, not looking too good, will probably die. So I want to sell the female, and get a serra. The male was/is beautiful. 8inches in length, amazing specimen.
> 
> Juve maculatus? Are they aggressive/outgoing? How big would it get? thanks!


If you decide to widen your verizons I'd take a look into gold macs or maybe a ruby red spilo. Both are a hit miss for aggression. If you get a mac and are tossing him in the 65gal just get one thats larger if you can afford, unless you like growing your fish out. Sanchezi's are cool to but I think there to much tank and not enough fish in your case but some people like a lot of room for them.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

sanchezi and macs usaully get around 7-8 with proper conditions and a good variety diet IMO,

My mac is WAYYYY to aggressive and he's only 2" and attacks me when i do vac/water change no joke you have to see it to believe it!









my sanchezi on the other hand is a big puss







he usually just swims in a corner the whole day

It's always hit and mis when it comes p's, Johnny_Zanni's sanchezii is a mean MOTHERF*cker


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

It's always hit and mis when it comes p's, Johnny_Zanni's sanchezii is a mean MOTHERF*cker








[/quote]
Yea Id say hit is a 10% miss is 90% for me atleast.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What is the tanks dimentions? If it is 48x18 another good option would be a rhom. Sanchezi are nice but 7" is a monster as most get only 6" while rhoms can get alot larger. If this is a 4ft tank you get pretty much any serra.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> What is the tanks dimentions? If it is 48x18 another good option would be a rhom. Sanchezi are nice but 7" is a monster as most get only 6" while rhoms can get alot larger. If this is a 4ft tank you get pretty much any serra.


Probly the same as mine. 36x18x24

My 4" sanchezi uses the tank like he wants more room..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

my 65g is 48x18x18 though like you said I know there is the more common 3ft 65g that is rather tall


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I want to pick up a 48x18x18 65g for an elong but have had no luck so far.


----------



## twenty6yogirls (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks again guys. The tank is 48 x 18 x 18. Acrylic. I would love a rhom, but they didnt have any on aquascape. No rush I will try and sell the one piranha I have left first. Then check for a rhom later. I was a little anxious and wanted to buy a serra immediately, because I was pissed that I am down to one pygo.

about the sexing. Ok I didn't actually see one "building the nest" however, one piranha did patrol and hover over that nest for a while. No eggs. The other bigger red bellie would then constantly swim up the asshole of the patrolling piranha. Thought that was the male trying to mate. The patrolling piranha (my female id) is about 2/3 of the other piranha (male id) in my opinion. I could have it backwards.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

lol, just realised your handle was twenty6yogirls.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Where are you located cause I have a juvi Argentina Mac that Im looking to sell and could ship if interested. Argentina Macs get up to a foot. I have 2 of them and Im only keeping one so PM me and I can quote you a price if interested and can show you some pics.

But I voted Sanch


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Traveller said:


> lol, just realised your handle was twenty6yogirls.


Not like, twenty "6 year old" girls right? That would just be wrong


----------



## twenty6yogirls (Apr 5, 2011)

Traveller said:


> lol, just realised your handle was twenty6yogirls.


Not like, twenty "6 year old" girls right? That would just be wrong








[/quote]

yes it is twenty "6 year old" girls. It is my xbox live gamertag. It is a joke correct, unfortunately I have a sense of humor that some can not understand.

I live in PA. about the fish. Also, I just had a sh*t ton of financial things happen where I wont be able to buy a new piranha until I can sell the one that I have left.

Traveller, your video sig. is AWESOME. lol


----------

